# Lightmaster Lantern Searchlight



## Bmccue1964 (Jun 19, 2005)

I just picked up a Lightmaster Lantern Searchlight at a flea market. This is red metal cased light with a front mounted reflector. It uses a "Type 6" battery (2) which powers a "type 35 Mazda" lightbulb (screw base). Does anyone have any additional information on this light, or has anyone ever heard of it before?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeritall (Jun 19, 2005)

Lightmaster was a pre-war Sears and Roebuck brand.( Late 30's, early 40's...)


----------



## Bmccue1964 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks Jeritall! I found the batteries online (EN6) and the cheapest I could find them was about $15/each. Of course, it takes 2. The batteries are rated at 56000 mah (56 AH). Based upon that spec, a 300mah bulb should burn for about a week (assuming bulb didn't burn out).


----------



## BOMBS_AWAY (Jul 15, 2005)

Do you have a picture?


----------

